
PayPal's new refund policy has sellers up in arms – TechSpot - dgudkov
https://www.techspot.com/news/79545-paypal-new-refund-policy-has-sellers-up-arms.html
======
muzika
This will hurt individuals who sell at very small volumes the most. It will
now be more risky for individuals to sell their used stuff on eBay.

------
justtopost
I was about to ebay a few thousand in old devices and collectibles. Looks like
I am better of selling to a reseller than trying myself. I already have had
problems with paypal in their previous incarnations and the bad taste
persists.

